# Need advice for heat press with cap attachment



## Sailmoose (Sep 16, 2012)

I am brand new...still doing research on equipment. Haven't bought any yet. Hope to make my final decisions this week. I came across a used Geo Knight DC16 w/DC-cap attachment which seems to be much cheaper than any Geo Knight without the cap attachment that I've found. Normally, I think with two items together like the flat and the hat press, that means there is just more to go wrong, but since I want to do mostly flat items and caps (now and then) it seems ideal. I'm wondering if anyone has this press and what their feelings are on it. I'd also love to know of any other used Geo Knight (or other good press) out there.
Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not familiar with that press..BUT... two things to consider...first if you have a combination press and one part goes defective, you may have lost two uses...not just one...second is be sure to get a hat press that has interchangeable platens...all caps/hats are not the same...and I know from experience one size does not fit all...


----------



## Sailmoose (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Charles...I was kind of thinking the same thing about one machine doing two things!


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

The dc16 hat attachment does have bottom platens available for it.

Another thing to consider is how frequently you'd want to do caps - on the dc16 you have to remove both the top part of the press, and the platen, and then put on the attachment pieces. That fine if you have modest sized orders, and can do all the flat stuff then change it out for hats - but if you're doing one offs factor in setup time.

Platen size REALLY matters a lot on hats. If you use the wrong size you'll get creases (either in the sides or on the front) which can really ruin the look of the hat.


----------



## Sailmoose (Sep 16, 2012)

True...while right now I may not think I'll be doing a lot of hats, I can see having to switch it out would be a pain. Do most hat presses come with different platens, or do you buy which ones you need? Guess I had thought most hats are one size in the front where the design goes, that you adjust size in the back. I know different types of hats would be different, but are regular brimmed baseball caps different size and need different platens?


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

I think theres at least 3 different sizes they sell for the dc16, stahls sells I think 5 different sizes for their cap presses.

Theres a pretty big difference in shape between a snap back trucker cap front panel and a low profile or low crown baseball cap. I'm still trying to decide which hat works best for my needs but still appeals to my customers.


----------

